# proxxon template guide?



## miserybob (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi, all. I infrequently use a pattern and a router template guide to make an inlay. I've been experimenting with filling the routed area with colored epoxy, which works pretty well. A slight inconvenience, though, is that I'm restricted (it seems) to a 1/4" Inner Diameter guide, which limits the level of detail of the patterns I make. 

So, I thought, why not get a micro router and find a smaller diameter template guide - that way I could get more detail! Unfortunately, 1/4" I.D. seems to be the smallest guide I can find. Are there any smaller template guides on the market?

Maybe there's a better way entirely... I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Try using the scroll saw,,almost no restricting ,as small as 1/16" wide or less, cut two boards at one time and you have a inlay that will fit right in the pocket..or cut it out and fill it in with epoxy...

=======



miserybob said:


> Hi, all. I infrequently use a pattern and a router template guide to make an inlay. I've been experimenting with filling the routed area with colored epoxy, which works pretty well. A slight inconvenience, though, is that I'm restricted (it seems) to a 1/4" Inner Diameter guide, which limits the level of detail of the patterns I make.
> 
> So, I thought, why not get a micro router and find a smaller diameter template guide - that way I could get more detail! Unfortunately, 1/4" I.D. seems to be the smallest guide I can find. Are there any smaller template guides on the market?
> 
> ...


----------



## miserybob (Jul 8, 2009)

That'd probably be the smart way to do it! 

In this case, though, I'm dealing with fair-sized panel of 4/4 white oak. Using the 1/4" template guide with an 1/8" straight bit works pretty well for me - I was just curious if it would be possible to do the same thing, but on a more detailed level. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

4/4 Oak is no big deal with a good scroll saw 

========



miserybob said:


> That'd probably be the smart way to do it!
> 
> In this case, though, I'm dealing with fair-sized panel of 4/4 white oak. Using the 1/4" template guide with an 1/8" straight bit works pretty well for me - I was just curious if it would be possible to do the same thing, but on a more detailed level.
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


----------

